

A Survey of NP-Complete Puzzles (2008) [pdf] - pessimizer
https://cs.wmich.edu/~elise/courses/cs431/icga2008.pdf

======
diziet
I am a big fan of Pathery ( [http://www.pathery.com/](http://www.pathery.com/)
) - based on the K most vital node problem :
[https://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/11375/generatin...](https://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/11375/generating-
a-tower-defense-maze-aka-finding-the-k-most-vital-nodes-nodewise-i)

------
jbn
related:
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.890/fall14/](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.890/fall14/)

~~~
j2kun
It sounds fun, but this course covers some really heavy material. In
particular, the work on PCPs and the unique games conjecture has won multiple
of the world's top computer science prizes.

